# 'Tis the Season



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Since it's the first of December & *finally* getting 'cold' enough around here to feel like Christmas, Chuck, Reese & Sadie (our cats), Mikko, Pij'ette & Sam, Malio & Sadie, Frank & Jesse, Rae Charles, Little Dove & I, decided to wish all of you . . .

(*Hmmm, is this Mikko or Malio on the greeting card*)


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Cindy and Happy Holiday's to all of you and our PT members as well.
Now, I know that the last question was a trick question, maybe even for you sometimes, lol, but I'll bite and take a wild guess that it's Mikko. If not Mikko,
then it's definitely Malio    .

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, beautiful card. I'm going with Malio.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, beautiful card. I'm going with Malio.




I'm with Maggie on this one. MALIO!!
Pretty card!! I've got a calendar. Do you do Christmas Cards also??? If not, you should.......


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Awww how cute does - Mikko? - look. Beautiful card. Also wishing everyone Happy Holidays!  

Michelle

p.s. The weather in the UK is freaky at the moment. 1st Dec and there are still late summer/aumtum flowers blooming! At the moment it is just mild, wet and very windy! Not very winter like at all


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy,

Mikko or Malio? It doesn't really matter as either one of them are equally stunning.

I don't remember if you've ever posted pictures of your aviary decked out for the holidays or if you just described it really well, so I think I saw it! LOL

But if you have some pictures, I think it would be a real treat for everyone to see your aviary dressed up in it's Christmas finery.

Linda


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Thanks Cindy and Happy Holiday's to all of you and our PT members as well.
> Now, I know that the last question was a trick question, maybe even for you sometimes, lol, but I'll bite and take a wild guess that it's Mikko. If not Mikko,
> then it's definitely Malio    .
> 
> fp


I will follow F.P. on this one. I leave all the hard calls to those more experienced. 

Cindy thank you for the beautiful card. I am unable to list everyone over here in one day, so let me say from all of us, to all of you, Merry Christmas!

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one gorgeous Holiday card.  

Here is wishing you a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Wonder how long we will be kept in suspense????


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

beautiful image


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SQUEAKS AND SHI 

WISH ALL OUR PT FAMILY


A MOST WONDERFUL HOLIDAY SEASON!!

*I vote Mikko, but STILL can't tell 'em apart unless they are in their own Aviary spots!*


Thanks, Cindy! A MOST beautiful greeting!


----------



## Swiftwinglofts (Nov 28, 2006)

Very nice card! best wishses and happy holidays to all.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh how cute. This is such a beautiful card.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

It was Mikko.  



Lin Hansen said:


> Cindy,
> *I don't remember if you've ever posted pictures of your aviary decked out for the holidays or if you just described it really well, so I think I saw it*! LOL
> 
> *But if you have some pictures, I think it would be a real treat for everyone to see your aviary dressed up in it's Christmas finery.*
> ...


I believe I *did* post a couple pictures last year Linda.

I was going to decorate the aviary this weekend. If it turns out OK I will post some pictures.

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I can't imagine an artistic project that you would engage in that you wouldn't 
be successful at, Cindy, so I'm looking forward to your next set of holiday
pictures  . As for the ID 'contest', I think I got it wrong the last time, that's
why I chose Mikko this time but continued to cover all bases  .

As for following my lead, Feather, smart move, and smarter for Mr. Squeaks and
Arnieismybaby who didn't vote twice  .

fp


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Aww! how cute. What a beautiful picture.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Happy Holidays, Cindy.
That picture is stunning. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your holiday photos.

Phyll


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey, Cindy,

Beautiful picture! (And a most beautiful pigeon!!  )) I also wish you a very Merry Christmas and thank you for posting such an awesome picture!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Mikko looks so cute and warm ^_^

and very clean too


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Happy Holidays to you & yours Cindy! What a gorgeous photo!!

Robbie and I went to Petsmart this morning (it's baby's first Christmas, so we had to meet Santa!) so now we'd also like to send our best wishes out...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is so cute!!! I love the egg especially. I'm not keeping a tally of votes so far....I'll guess Mikko.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Stephie, that is one cute picture. I know Santa appreciated Robbie having his poop suit on.  Really great.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Stephie, that is the most *adorable* picture.  
I'll bet it's a first, as far as Santa pictures go. Love it!!  




maryjane said:


> That is so cute!!! *I love the egg especially*.


The egg?? Did I miss something? Where's the egg? 

Cindy


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Awww Cindy and Stephie! Really cute Christmas birdies! I love em! Wish I could do clever things like this with my photos.

Lindi


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, Stephie & All, 

Cindy, beautiful Christmas photo of Mikko or Malio, whichever it is...I'm not certain and I just know I'll guess wrong if I try, lol. Cindy, Maryjane was referring to your picture when she mentioned the egg



maryjane said:


> That is so cute!!! I love the egg especially. I'm not keeping a tally of votes so far....I'll guess Mikko.


Stephie, that is *SO* funny that you took your little one to see Santa, lol. He looks very relaxed being held and Santa doesn't look too uncomfortable holding him either

Thanks for the excellent photographic greetings


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Mikko looks like a pigeons Santa Clause lol! I geuss his fancy feathers would represent the beard.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

BOTH pictures are so special and just PERFECT for the HOLIDAY SEASON!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Stephie,

Fantastic! I just love that Santa picture!

Thanks for sharing it with us!

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> *Cindy, Maryjane was referring to your picture when she mentioned the egg*


Oh brother! Well, how  ing is that? Thanks for setting me straight Brad.  
I was thinking about Stephie's picture when I read Maryjane's post. 

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Such adorable pictures, I love them both  This is not going to be very popular but it must be said.....BAHHH HUMBUG!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Oh brother! Well, how  ing is that? Thanks Brad.
> I was thinking about Stephie's picture when I read Maryjane's post.
> 
> Cindy


Naaa...don't worry about it Cindy I wasn't trying to embarrass you or anything, just wanted to point out that you had overlooked compliments on your photo

Still...both are GREAT pictures ladies and we all appreciate the sentiments at this time of year


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Such adorable pictures, I love them both  This is not going to be very popular but it must be said.....BAHHH HUMBUG!


Funny you should say that, Pete. I had a "BAH HUMBUG" little sign I used to wear at the office around the holidays...just for the heck of it! Sometimes, I can be contrary and like to shake things up! Of course, I know that all of you here on the site find that HARD to believe!  

Of course, I WAS "bah humbugging" the "commercialism" of the holidays but not the TRUE SPIRIT!

MERRY HO HO HO TO ALL THIS UPCOMING HOLIDAY SEASON!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

*Season's Greetings Everyone*

Dear Members:

I am early with my greetings and I will be sharing more later on but....

I was on YOUTUBE AGAIN , LMAO/ROTFL and while reminiscing with Linda last night, we both thought these 3 songs brought up reflections of Christmas and the holiday season. All three songs were written and produced around the same time with one goal in mind, and I'm sure that one or another will bring back good memories for everyone in some fashion. 

Sure wish that stuff like this would continue for such good causes every so often at least.

I don't know if any other countries participated in this cause, but the 3 that did can really help the other countries who are desperately needing aid.

The USA song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw00WA0F0Uk

The UK's contribution:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jEnTSQStGE

And Canada's say:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sffvr99W4gM


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Stephie, this a great pic of Robbie with santa. Love it.

Reti


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Precious picture, Cindy. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Brad,

These were all great songs for a good cause and they sure do bring back memories of my "heyday," (the Eighties!) so to speak....LOL.

I especially enjoy hearing the UK contribution "Do They Know It's Christmas" at this time of year.

It's great fun for me to watch these videos and try to see how many of the artists I can identify....I'm sure some of the youngsters might be perplexed as some of the artists were popular and very well known 20 years ago but don't have as much exposure these days.

Thanks for sharing these with us.

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Funny you should say that, Pete. I had a "BAH HUMBUG" little sign I used to wear at the office around the holidays...just for the heck of it! Sometimes, I can be contrary and like to shake things up! Of course, I know that all of you here on the site find that HARD to believe!
> 
> *Of course, I WAS "bah humbugging" the "commercialism" of the holidays but not the TRUE SPIRIT!*
> MERRY HO HO HO TO ALL THIS UPCOMING HOLIDAY SEASON!!


I feel the same Shi, the commercialism has taken all the joy out of the holiday for me. It's hard to enjoy all the fun the holidays have to offer when your stressed out over shopping and making sure you haven't forgot anyone...ARGGHHHHHHH! Just the thought venturing in one of 8 semi local over crowded malls, Walmarts, Targets, K-marts..ect has my head spinning.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Brad,

Thanks for posting the links to these songs. I too reminisced for a while as I remembered my teenage years during the 80's!

Lindi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the great links, Brad! Nice memory.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I feel the same Shi, the commercialism has taken all the joy out of the holiday for me. It's hard to enjoy all the fun the holidays have to offer when your stressed out over shopping and making sure you haven't forgot anyone...ARGGHHHHHHH! Just the thought venturing in one of 8 semi local over crowded malls, Walmarts, Targets, K-marts..ect has my head spinning.


Your comments would be a GREAT reason to change things and think outside the box to make Christmas more enjoyable IF gift giving is involved. Shop DURING year? Change type of gifts? Gotta be a better way...GOOD LUCK!

With my daughter, we decided that we didn't need "things" but both of us really enjoy our lottery Scratcher tickets. Makes our gift giving easy and we have a wonderful time "scratching" (the tickets, that is! ) away!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Brad, really enjoyed all three songs!  

I really like Gordon Lightfoot. Only other performers I knew in your "Canada" post were Anne and Joni...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Terri, Lindi and Shi...I'm glad you enjoyed these songs as much as Linda and I did They really do bring up good memories of Christmastime, and for me at least.

Shi, even I don't know who all the folks were in the Canadian song, lol. I'm sure you know Bryan Adams and Cory Hart though. The lead singers of Loverboy and Rush were in that as well.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh, damn....still loading on dial-up, please kick me for not installing the DSL
yet  

But I have to say Brad, that the We are the World production was a favorite for
me, so many creative people coming together for a good cause. I hopefully will
see all of your links by tomorrow eve, lol, and am sure will enjoy them all.

As for Linda's 'Hayday' being in the eighties, I'm still trying to figure the math
on that one  ....

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Oh, damn....still loading on dial-up, please kick me for not installing the DSL
> yet
> 
> But I have to say Brad, that the We are the World production was a favorite for
> ...


Don't feel badly, fp, took me AGES to hear all the songs. 

Uh, dumb question...WHO is Linda??


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Linda Hansen


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

feralpigeon said:


> As for Linda's 'Hayday' being in the eighties, I'm still trying to figure the math
> on that one  ....
> fp


fp, you're too funny...LOL...that's an easy one to figure out since my age is in my profile. In the Eighties, I was in my twenties. I always kind of think of that as "my heyday" since usually at that age you have less responsibilities and are more carefree. I was married, but no children yet. Your family is still usually intact (parents and sometimes even grandparents are still around). Plus, you usually look your best at that time and are young enough to partake in all the trends of the times and boy, I did! The big hair, the fashions, etc....it was a nice time for me and it's nice to look back on it now and then.


----------

